# RNS315, how did you tweak your sound settings?



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Amongst the bass, mid range, and such? What did you find worked best overall?


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Chrisho said:


> Amongst the bass, mid range, and such? What did you find worked best overall?


I'd say depends on the music...


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

I can't go above default on bass, otherwise something starts to rattle in the door, esp with Madness by Muse


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Treble at max, mids at 2/3rds and bass at 1/2. Works for me in every car :thumbup:


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

I figure its quite dependent on the music but many systems usually are lacking in one area of response that is noticeable across a broad selection of music. Are there any settings beyond what the system will display to you that require the vag tool? I saw mention of a developer mode for the navigation portion but nothing much in the way of tweaking the sound.


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

I just wish there were a couple easy to access EQ presets I could switch between. Switching to NPR after listening to music, everyone's voice sounds like a herd of stampeding elephants.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I have the fender sound system so i am not sure if you have that. But it really is dependent on the music and the device, do your CD's (you probably don't have any), SD card, IPOD, blue tooth streaming, SAT, all come through the same, or even some of the music on the same device needs a different EQ.

I am all about tone, i've been a guitar player since the mid 50's, i have about 10 tube amps and it depends on the guitar, the type music etc. etc. Some times i leave everything the same the next day and what i loved last night doesn't quite sound as good the next morning or next time.

EQ is such a personal thing. i know nothing about the Vag deal.

But i do love the sound i can dial in with the fender system.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> But i do love the sound i can dial in with the fender system.


One of the more impressive stock sound systems I have experienced, let alone at this price range.


----------

